# How to transfer money from Dubai to Malaysia



## Kentkoay (Jul 18, 2015)

I know there are many money changers here. But is there anyone from Malaysia that has transferred money from Dubai to Malaysia? Where should I go to do that with the best foreign exhange rates and it's reliable? Appreciate it. Need help.


----------

